# What are the best resorts in Williamsburg and Virginia Beach?



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 5, 2012)

I see a lot of the resorts are Premiere in II, but II gives that award pretty easily, as we all know.

We love a whirlpool tub for 2, if any of them have it.  

What resorts do you recommend in II and RCI for a spring trip to Virgninia, specifically VA Beach and Williamburg?  Should I stick with the Marriott resorts in Williamsburg?  We like the amenities of the Marriott resorts.  

We need a 2 bedroom for Williamsburg but may not need a second bedroom in VA Beach.  

I found airfare for $260 through United and am thinking this would be a nice trip.  I love American history.  

Would you do a second trip in Wash DC?  I can get Old Town Alexandria or National Harbor easily enough.  Or should I combine these trips and skip Virginia Beach?


----------



## natasha5687 (Jul 5, 2012)

rickandcindy23 said:


> I see a lot of the resorts are Premiere in II, but II gives that award pretty easily, as we all know.
> 
> We love a whirlpool tub for 2, if any of them have it.
> 
> ...



Either way I think you will enjoy your trip


----------



## Deb from NC (Jul 5, 2012)

I love the Marriott at Ford's Colony in Williamsburg.  The units are huge and the setting is beautiful.  We made the mistake of staying at Wyndham Kingsate after 2 years at Ford's Colony and never again!   It didn't hold a candle to the Marriott.
And I would always choose DC over Williamsburg or Va Beach.  But I own at Alexandria, so I am admittedly biased !


----------



## sail27bill (Jul 5, 2012)

+1 for Marriott Ford's Colony.  Like the original section better than the Sequel, but both are great.  About a 15 min drive to Busch Gardens.  About an 1:15 to Virginia beach.  Personally would stay in Williamsburg, do a day trip to Virginia beach, and stay in DC for a second week.  Either way, you will have lots of fun exploring the historical sites.

Anita


----------



## tschwa2 (Jul 5, 2012)

The 3 bedrooms at Governers Green are nice and if you were traveling with kids I would give it a slight edge over Marriott.  If only adults were traveling the Marriott might be a better choice.  

The premier resorts in Virginia Beach are the Gold Key resorts.  Think Westgate style premier resorts.  Parking and internet cost extra and exchangers are treated like second class and rarely get ocean front units even when the resort isn't full.  The lock off side is tiny.  If only two are staying, you need at least a one bedroom.


----------



## gnipgnop (Jul 5, 2012)

When we stayed in Williamsburg the resort offered a bus trip to Washington, DC.  This was one of the best features of this vacation.  After touring Williamsburg we took a day trip to Virginia Beach and then took the bus trip to Wash. DC.  It was a great vacation and you will have a good time anywhere you go in that area.  Have fun!


----------



## suzannesimon (Jul 5, 2012)

We're at Marriott Manor Club Sequel now and it is lovely.  Sequel is the  side with lockoffs and we only needed a studio, which are a decent size btw.  Good cheap restaurants everywhere.  It only took us 3 hours to get here from Arlington, Va through holiday traffic.  Lots of people here doing the DC, Williamsburg, Va Beach thing.  I think you get 6 or 7 free rounds  of golf per week here.


----------



## mdurette (Jul 5, 2012)

We have stayed at the Marriott Sequel and the Colonies at Williamsburge.

The grounds for the Marriott are nicer.  The Colonies rooms were nicer (brand new).

The pools at the Colonies are much better than Marriott.

No hot tub for 2 at the Colonies - can't remember what Sequel had.


----------



## jaym (Jul 6, 2012)

rickandcindy23 said:


> I see a lot of the resorts are Premiere in II, but II gives that award pretty easily, as we all know.
> 
> What resorts do you recommend in II and RCI for a spring trip to Virgninia, specifically VA Beach and Williamburg?  Should I stick with the Marriott resorts in Williamsburg?
> We need a 2 bedroom for Williamsburg but may not need a second bedroom in VA Beach.
> ...



Depending on how early in Spring you reserve, pools may not be open yet, if that matters to you.
We visited MMC (own in original) one year in late April and the pools were just being prepared for opening. Weather was pleasant, upper 60s and low 70s, cool in the evenings.

Williamsburg is a great trip in springtime but unless you really would like to spend a lot of time in VA Beach area, you could make it an easy daytrip, rather than secure a rental there. As you mentioned you enjoy historical stuff, as do I, you should easily be entertained in Williamsburg for days.
Possibly include a walk or bike ride along the Capital Trail route, tour the Jamestown area, hop aboard a river cruise, or take a drive to Richmond or Monticello for a day.
As mentioned by others, I would probably do D.C. as separate trip, reserve something like OTA for 3 or 4 nights to tour Washington D.C. as much as possible. We did over a few separate visits.
You would get in some, but certainly not cover all, over just a few days there.  
Enjoy planning an awesome trip!


----------



## jme (Jul 6, 2012)

There are no finer t/s resorts than Marriott's Manor Club and Sequel in Williamsburg, imho....... first class.

BTW, someone mentioned The Colonies. haven't been there but pics look nice. 
..........am seeing a 4-BR/4-bath lockoff week 22 at The Colonies for sale on Redweek for $5500. MF $744.


----------



## Deb from NC (Jul 6, 2012)

sail27bill said:


> +1 for Marriott Ford's Colony.  Like the original section better than the Sequel, but both are great.  About a 15 min drive to Busch Gardens.  About an 1:15 to Virginia beach.  Personally would stay in Williamsburg, do a day trip to Virginia beach, and stay in DC for a second week.  Either way, you will have lots of fun exploring the historical sites.
> 
> Anita



We also like the original portion better than the Sequel.  I agree with Anita..don't try to do DC as a day trip..way too much to do there!  We spend a week there every year and alway go home with things left undone. Never enough time to do all we want to do!
Deb


----------



## TSPam (Jul 6, 2012)

We were at Manor club for march this year. The outdoor pool on the Manor side opened March 23rd. The Sequel side pool had not opened when we left on March 31.
the indoor pool is very small and smells strongly of chlorine. The work out rooms ( on on each side) are much smaller than grande vista, cypress harbour or surfwatch.
The activities are good at Manor club and the resort is in a residential neighbourhood so it is quiet.

We are staying at Kings Creek this fall. We have been before and the resort is nice. The indoor pool is very large and the work out room is great. The buildings are not very sound proof so you would want an upper Town, Two bedroom cottage, (1 bedroom cottage very small--closer to marriott studio size) or an upper estate or 2bedroom estate. The estates are farther from the indoor pool complex but are the newest.


----------



## pedro47 (Jul 6, 2012)

Why not read Tug's Resort Database Reviews to see whom this web site rate  number #1 in Williamsburg and in VA Beach ?


----------

